# 1970 Seiko Chronograph



## micrexessex (May 28, 2010)

I have from new a 40 year old Seiko Automatic Mechanical Chronograph with original stainless steel bracelet, which was worn virtually continuously for 23ish years, has been serviced once and has spent the last 17ish years in a drawer. Have now discovered that all its functions are working fine, but it is losing a few minutes a day now and has stopped a couple of times. I really need this watch serviced, the hands and markers re-illuminised and the original dial needs a bit of slight reâ€"touching. Does anyone out there know of and or had experience of a really good trusted vintage watch repairer preferably somewhere near London? I could if near London take the watch in myself. Alternatively what would be the safest way to send a watch to a service centre? The watch may not be very valuable, but it has great sentimental value to me, so I am rather loathe to let it out of my sight, hence my query!


----------

